# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  مخطوطات في موضوعات متنوعة

## أحمد البكري

نبذة لطيفة فى علم الكتابة والأحبار




PDF 5.2 MB 



فتح التداوى من جميع الأمراض والشكاوى 

محمد ذي القرنين ابن عين الدولة 



http://content.wdl.org/3195/service/3195.pdf


الدستور

السمرقندي


http://content.wdl.org/4261/service/4261.pdf


شرح تحفة الحساب 

الشنشري الشافعي


العقد الثمين فيما يتعلق بالموازين 
الجبرتي
http://content.wdl.org/3141/service/3141.pdf



حآشية الحفني على اليآسمينية 
(الياسمينية في الجبر)


الحفني الفيومي
http://content.wdl.org/4258/service/4258.pdf


الفوائد فى أصول البحر والقواعد

ابن ماجد


http://content.wdl.org/3223/service/3223.pdf


حاشية العالِم العلّامة الأستاذ الحفنى المسماة بـ
فرائد عوائد جبرية على شرح السِبط للياسَمينية



http://content.wdl.org/3222/service/3222.pdf


رسالة فى البروج والمنازل: فرائد جوهرية فى فوائد الميقاتية

محمد بن محمد البديري الدمياطي الشافعي 



PDF 6.4 MB 



كتاب عجائب الدنيا وما فيها

القزويني


PDF 13.4 MB 

الطب الجديد الكيميائى



PDF 21.4 MB


ضوء اللّمَع فى الحساب 

ابن الهائم



PDF 3.2 MB 


بهائية في الحساب 

العاملي



PDF 6.5 MB 


رسالة لطيفة في رسم المنحرفات على الحيطان 

سبط المارديني


PDF 994.5 KB 


رقائق الحقائق في حساب الدرج والدقائق 

سبط المارديني



PDF 3.5 MB 


بغية الطلاب على منية الحساب

ابن غازي



PDF 17.9 MB 


رفع الحجاب عن وجوه اعمال الحساب

ابن البناء المراكشي



PDF 9.2 MB 


شرح شيخ الإسلام زكريا الأنصارى لمنظومة بن الهائم فى علم الجبر والمقابلة 
المسمى بـ
فتح المُبدع فى شرح المُقنِع 



PDF 3.0 MB

----------


## أحمد البكري

مصاحف







PDF 14.9 MB

----------


## أحمد البكري

آيات قرآنية من سور الواقعة والقمر والرحمن





PDF 820.3 KB

----------


## أحمد البكري

آيات قرآنية





PDF 707.2 KB

----------


## أحمد البكري

آيات قرآنية





PDF 717.2 KB

----------


## أحمد البكري

آيات قرآنية





PDF 711.1 KB 






PDF 563.9 KB 






PDF 755.4 KB 






PDF 373.4 KB





PDF 486.8 KB

----------


## أحمد البكري

PDF 668.4 KB 






PDF 1.2 MB 



http://content.wdl.org/6807/service/6807.pdf


صفحة أولى من مقدمة تفسير البيضاوي


PDF 1.0 MB 




النظم المبين في الايات الاربعين 
باللغة التركية العثمانية

PDF 237.4 MB

----------


## أحمد البكري

PDF 10.3 MB

----------


## أحمد البكري

سورة الفاتحة



PDF 324.3 KB 

آيات من سورة التكوير



PDF 383.7 KB 





PDF 436.2 KB

----------


## أحمد البكري

مقارنات في النحو العربي 




PDF 3.4 MB

----------


## أحمد البكري

ورقات من:

فى القياس الخلفى والعكسى

الآمدي



PDF 909.0 KB 


مقارنة في الصرف الفارسية والعربية



PDF 2.2 MB

----------


## أحمد البكري

نكات متعلقة بشرح المطالع وحواشيه الشريفة

في المنطق



PDF 49.4 MB

----------


## أحمد البكري

تقويم الأبدان بمداواة الأمراض المجتمعة في ثلاثة أجناس متشابهة



PDF 72.7 MB

----------


## أحمد البكري

هداية المهتدي لإيقاد سراج المحمدي 

عثمان بن عبد المنان






PDF 77.3 MB

----------


## أحمد البكري

تاج الفنون في علاج العيون



PDF 80.7 MB

----------


## أحمد البكري

الانتخاب فى علم الحساب

عبد الفتاح الدمياطي



PDF 26.9 MB

----------


## أحمد البكري

حاشية على انوار التنزيل 

كمال باشا زاده



PDF 95.7 MB

----------


## أحمد البكري

لطائف أخبار الأول فيمن تصرف في مصر من أرباب الدول

محمد بن عبد المعطي بن أبي الفتح بن أحمد بن عبد الغني


http://daten.digitale-sammlungen.de/...df_download.pl

----------


## أحمد البكري

الجزء الحادي والعشرون من سنن أبي داوود





PDF-Datei &ouml;ffnen oder herunterladen (54 MB)



http://daten.digitale-sammlungen.de/~db/pdf/1325862261bsb00004653.pdf

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

أخي جزاك الله خيرا و سدد خطاك
أتحفتنا بهذا الكم الكبير من الدرر النفيسة من تراثنا الغالي
ملحوظة صغيرة، نرجو أن تضع الروابط لتحميل هذه الكنوز جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أحمد البكري

زبدة اللبن

السيوطي

وشرح الكوكب الوقاد للسخاوي
والمولد لناصر الدين الدمشقي



و


PDF-Datei &ouml;ffnen oder herunterladen (5 MB)

http://daten.digitale-sammlungen.de/~db/pdf/1325868706bsb00059080.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

شهاب الدين الخفاجي المصري
ومقطوعات شعرية





PDF-Datei &ouml;ffnen oder herunterladen (102 MB)


http://daten.digitale-sammlungen.de/~db/pdf/1325870478bsb00028170.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

> أخي جزاك الله خيرا و سدد خطاك
> أتحفتنا بهذا الكم الكبير من الدرر النفيسة من تراثنا الغالي
> ملحوظة صغيرة، نرجو أن تضع الروابط لتحميل هذه الكنوز جزاكم الله خيرا


إليك - بارك الله فيك- هذا الرابط  :
http://www.wdl.org/ar/search/gallery/?languages=ara

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://content.wdl.org/3090/service/3090.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

مجموعة أشعار
أبي الحسن الششتري 

أبو الحسن علي بن عبد الله النميري الششتري الأندلسي



وهناك نقص في أول الملف حوالي 9صفجات

http://daten.digitale-sammlungen.de/...sb00047870.pdf

PDF-Datei &ouml;ffnen oder herunterladen (34 MB)

----------


## محمد فرحان الطرابلسي

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء

----------


## أحمد البكري

أول سورة السجدة




الهند - بهاري

القرن 14 أو15


اليمن - 1300:1350م

بخط الثلث



العراق أو إيران 
1350- 1420م



مصر 1300-1350م



آواخر البقرة "آمن الرسول..."

إيران 1708-9م
خط نسخ



السلطنة العثمانية
القرن الـ 15 م
غباري




أوزباكستان
من القرن ال14 أو 15



من صنعاء


من الأندلس
القرن ال13أو ال14م





تونس القرن ال 9 أو ال10م





من إيران
القرن ال11م

----------


## أحمد البكري

من تركيا
النصف الثاني من القرن ال16م

----------


## أحمد البكري

من سورة الأعراف







من سورة المؤمنون




من سورة النور

----------


## أحمد البكري

من سورة الأنعام

مصحف عثماني بخط نسخي
منتصف القرن 15م [افتراض]

----------


## أحمد البكري

من بخارى 1575م

----------


## أحمد البكري

من الهند
القرن ال17م






1535م






تركيا القرن ال19م





باكستان
القرن ال18م







الهند
القرن ال14م

----------


## أحمد البكري

من تركيا



شمال أفريقيا القرن ال 13

----------


## أحمد البكري

A Qur´an folio by Karahisari on paper with **** of _muhakkak ve reyhani_ script




By Hafiz Osman Efendi a _Enam- i -Serif_ in nesih script from &Ouml;mer Faruk Dere Photography Archiv



http://www.thedigitalwalters.org/Data/WaltersManuscripts/W561/data/W.561/sap/W561_000008_sap.jpg



http://www.thedigitalwalters.org/Data/WaltersManuscripts/W561/data/W.561/sap/W561_000009_sap.jpg




http://www.thedigitalwalters.org/Data/WaltersManuscripts/W561/data/W.561/sap/W561_000010_sap.jpg



http://www.thedigitalwalters.org/Data/WaltersManuscripts/W561/data/W.561/sap/W561_000011_sap.jpg


البقية:
http://www.thedigitalwalters.org/Dat...pts/html/W561/

----------


## أحمد البكري

1207 م

----------


## أحمد البكري

ورقات من مصحف أورانج زيب المغولي
Aurangzeb Hand Written Holy Quran

----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري

مصحف تيمور
من هيرات - أفغانستان
1448م


a Timurid Koran (Qur‘an) from Herat (modern Afghanistan). This manuscript is from a Koran scribed shortly after shah Rukh’s reign during a time of political turmoil. It was for private use, being the ideal size for the purpose. Even the best pages have thumb marks from the devout users and most have moisture stains round their edges. The surviving portions are nevertheless very good examples of their type. The chapter headings are in gold on a plain background. the script is naskhi in a firm yet delicate hand, and the paper is of strong linen. *Period:*c. 1448 AD *Size:*Page size 160x110 mm, Window 123x97 mm *Reference:*






مصحف السلطان إبراهيم

شيراز - إيران 1427م

----------


## أحمد البكري

من القران ال 10م











عام 1228م










أواسط القرن الـ12م

----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري

1092م











من القرن الـ 11م
آواخر سورة الفتح








أوائل سورة الحجرات




يس

----------


## أحمد البكري

993م
أصفهان









فما تغني النذر...





القرن ال 9م

----------


## أحمد البكري

مصحف عثماني 

الفاتحة - البقرة آية 141
1275م/1859هجـ


http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/servlets/MCRFileNodeServlet/IslamHSBook_derivate_00000471/Ms_or_322_00001v+.jpg?hosts=


http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/servlets/MCRFileNodeServlet/IslamHSBook_derivate_00000471/Ms_or_322_00002v+.jpg?hosts=


http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/servlets/MCRFileNodeServlet/IslamHSBook_derivate_00000471/Ms_or_322_00003v+.jpg?hosts=



http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/servlets/MCRFileNodeServlet/IslamHSBook_derivate_00000471/Ms_or_322_00004v+.jpg?hosts=


http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/servlets/MCRFileNodeServlet/IslamHSBook_derivate_00000471/Ms_or_322_00005v+.jpg?hosts=



http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/servlets/MCRFileNodeServlet/IslamHSBook_derivate_00000471/Ms_or_322_00006v+.jpg?hosts=



http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/servlets/MCRFileNodeServlet/IslamHSBook_derivate_00000471/Ms_or_322_00007v+.jpg?hosts=


http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/servlets/MCRFileNodeServlet/IslamHSBook_derivate_00000471/Ms_or_322_00008v+.jpg?hosts=



http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/servlets/MCRFileNodeServlet/IslamHSBook_derivate_00000471/Ms_or_322_00009v+.jpg?hosts=



http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/servlets/MCRFileNodeServlet/IslamHSBook_derivate_00000471/Ms_or_322_00010v+.jpg?hosts=


http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/servlets/MCRFileNodeServlet/IslamHSBook_derivate_00000471/Ms_or_322_00011v+.jpg?hosts=

Eigner : Universit&auml;tsbibliothek Leipzig
Inventarnummer : *Ms. or. 322*

----------


## أحمد البكري

الجزء الاول من تفسير القرآن الكريم لأبي السعود بن محمد العمادي
إرشاد العقل السليم إلى مزايا الكتاب الكريم

Šaʽbān 972/M&auml;rz-April 1565





الورقات 1-50
http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/servlets/MCRIViewServlet/IslamHSBook_derivate_00000556/Ms_or_333_00001r.jpg?mode=gene  rateLayout&XSL.MCR.Module-iview.navi.zoom.SESSION=fitToS  creen&XSL.MCR.Module-iview.display.SESSION=normal&X  SL.MCR.Module-iview.style.SESSION=image&XSL.  MCR.Module-iview.lastEmbeddedURL.SESSION=  http%3A%2F%2Fwww.islamic-manuscripts.net%2Freceive%2FIs  lamHSBook_islamhs_00000010&XSL  .MCR.Module-iview.embedded.SESSION=false&X  SL.MCR.Module-iview.move=reset

الورقات 51-100
http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/servlets/MCRIViewServlet/IslamHSBook_derivate_00000557/Ms_or_333_00051r.jpg?mode=gene  rateLayout&XSL.MCR.Module-iview.navi.zoom.SESSION=fitToS  creen&XSL.MCR.Module-iview.display.SESSION=normal&X  SL.MCR.Module-iview.style.SESSION=image&XSL.  MCR.Module-iview.lastEmbeddedURL.SESSION=  http%3A%2F%2Fwww.islamic-manuscripts.net%2Freceive%2FIs  lamHSBook_islamhs_00000010&XSL  .MCR.Module-iview.embedded.SESSION=false&X  SL.MCR.Module-iview.move=reset

الورقات 101-150



http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/servlets/MCRIViewServlet/IslamHSBook_derivate_00000558/Ms_or_333_00101r.jpg?mode=gene  rateLayout&XSL.MCR.Module-iview.navi.zoom.SESSION=fitToS  creen&XSL.MCR.Module-iview.display.SESSION=normal&X  SL.MCR.Module-iview.style.SESSION=image&XSL.  MCR.Module-iview.lastEmbeddedURL.SESSION=  http%3A%2F%2Fwww.islamic-manuscripts.net%2Freceive%2FIs  lamHSBook_islamhs_00000010&XSL  .MCR.Module-iview.embedded.SESSION=false&X  SL.MCR.Module-iview.move=reset

الورقات 151-200


http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/servlets/MCRIViewServlet/IslamHSBook_derivate_00000559/Ms_or_333_00151r.jpg?mode=gene  rateLayout&XSL.MCR.Module-iview.navi.zoom.SESSION=fitToS  creen&XSL.MCR.Module-iview.display.SESSION=normal&X  SL.MCR.Module-iview.style.SESSION=image&XSL.  MCR.Module-iview.lastEmbeddedURL.SESSION=  http%3A%2F%2Fwww.islamic-manuscripts.net%2Freceive%2FIs  lamHSBook_islamhs_00000010&XSL  .MCR.Module-iview.embedded.SESSION=false&X  SL.MCR.Module-iview.move=reset


الورقة200-251

http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/servlets/MCRIViewServlet/IslamHSBook_derivate_00000560/Ms_or_333_00201r.jpg?mode=gene  rateLayout&XSL.MCR.Module-iview.navi.zoom.SESSION=fitToS  creen&XSL.MCR.Module-iview.display.SESSION=normal&X  SL.MCR.Module-iview.style.SESSION=image&XSL.  MCR.Module-iview.lastEmbeddedURL.SESSION=  http%3A%2F%2Fwww.islamic-manuscripts.net%2Freceive%2FIs  lamHSBook_islamhs_00000010&XSL  .MCR.Module-iview.embedded.SESSION=false&X  SL.MCR.Module-iview.move=reset

الورقة251-300

http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/servlets/MCRIViewServlet/IslamHSBook_derivate_00000561/Ms_or_333_00251r.jpg?mode=gene  rateLayout&XSL.MCR.Module-iview.navi.zoom.SESSION=fitToS  creen&XSL.MCR.Module-iview.display.SESSION=normal&X  SL.MCR.Module-iview.style.SESSION=image&XSL.  MCR.Module-iview.lastEmbeddedURL.SESSION=  http%3A%2F%2Fwww.islamic-manuscripts.net%2Freceive%2FIs  lamHSBook_islamhs_00000010&XSL  .MCR.Module-iview.embedded.SESSION=false&X  SL.MCR.Module-iview.move=reset

301r-350r

http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/servlets/MCRIViewServlet/IslamHSBook_derivate_00000562/Ms_or_333_00301r.jpg?mode=gene  rateLayout&XSL.MCR.Module-iview.navi.zoom.SESSION=fitToS  creen&XSL.MCR.Module-iview.display.SESSION=normal&X  SL.MCR.Module-iview.style.SESSION=image&XSL.  MCR.Module-iview.lastEmbeddedURL.SESSION=  http%3A%2F%2Fwww.islamic-manuscripts.net%2Freceive%2FIs  lamHSBook_islamhs_00000010&XSL  .MCR.Module-iview.embedded.SESSION=false&X  SL.MCR.Module-iview.move=reset

351r-400r

http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/servlets/MCRIViewServlet/IslamHSBook_derivate_00000563/Ms_or_333_00351r.jpg?mode=gene  rateLayout&XSL.MCR.Module-iview.navi.zoom.SESSION=fitToS  creen&XSL.MCR.Module-iview.display.SESSION=normal&X  SL.MCR.Module-iview.style.SESSION=image&XSL.  MCR.Module-iview.lastEmbeddedURL.SESSION=  http%3A%2F%2Fwww.islamic-manuscripts.net%2Freceive%2FIs  lamHSBook_islamhs_00000010&XSL  .MCR.Module-iview.embedded.SESSION=false&X  SL.MCR.Module-iview.move=reset

401r-408r



http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/servlets/MCRIViewServlet/IslamHSBook_derivate_00000564/Ms_or_333_00401r.jpg?mode=gene  rateLayout&XSL.MCR.Module-iview.navi.zoom.SESSION=fitToS  creen&XSL.MCR.Module-iview.display.SESSION=normal&X  SL.MCR.Module-iview.style.SESSION=image&XSL.  MCR.Module-iview.lastEmbeddedURL.SESSION=  http%3A%2F%2Fwww.islamic-manuscripts.net%2Freceive%2FIs  lamHSBook_islamhs_00000010&XSL  .MCR.Module-iview.embedded.SESSION=false&X  SL.MCR.Module-iview.move=reset

----------


## الدعباسي

جزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## أحمد البكري

مجموع في الصرف

1. مراح الأرواح
2. رسالة في الصرف
3. الأمثلة المختلفة





























http://verzend.be/3nu0ksnqb3gh/mra7_alarwa7.pdf.html

----------


## أحمد البكري

من مرفوعات الأخ مشرف الشهري - جزاه الله خيرا- 

http://wqf.me/%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A7%D8%...8%D8%B1%D8%A9/

وقد كان حجم الملف يزيد عن ال400 ميغا فقمتُ - والحمد لله تعالى- بقص أطراف الصور وتصغيرها ليصبح حجمه أقل من 196 ميغا

مخطوط: 
 التلويح في شرح التوضيح
* نسخة مذهبة جميلة . بخط عبد الواحد العلوي في بلدة أحمد آباد (كجرات) . سنة النسخ (991) . 800 صفحة .


https://rapidshare.com/#!download|74...45791A8F9585A5
أو
http://www.4shared.com/rar/iSb27HqO/..._-mkhttot.html
أو*
http://www.sendmyway.com/mcxoqnly1jiq
أو
http://www64.zippyshare.com/v/70012370/file.html
أو
http://rapidgator.net//upload/jsonprogress?id=22
أو
http://www.tusfiles.net/jr4138kwoeui#!

أو

http://freakshare.com/files/vzas57w9...eurut.rar.html
أو

----------

